
Show HN: 0Doc is the simplest documentation generator - josephernest
https://github.com/josephernest/0Doc/
======
josephernest
Here to see it in action with a big doc (C.H.I.P. computer):
[https://josephernest.github.io/0Doc-
chip/](https://josephernest.github.io/0Doc-chip/)

